
A/NES is a NES/Famicom 8-bit emulator for Classic Amigas - doener
http://nes.goondocks.se/anes.php
======
t0mek
Aminet (an online software repository for AmigaOS) has a whole section called
misc/emu [1] - a lot of interesting emulators can be found there.

Probably the most famous and useful is the Shapeshifter [2], which emulates
MacOS on Amiga. It was incredible popular in the 90's, as it allowed to run
software otherwise unavailable on AmigaOS (eg. MS Office, Photoshop or games
like Warcraft II or Settlers II). What's interesting, Shapeshifter performance
was comparable to the real Macintosh running on the same 680x0 as the host
Amiga.

PC emulator was called PC-Task [3] and it wasn't that fast, but I think
Windows 3.11 was quite on a 68060-based system.

There's also C64 emulator Frodo [4] (written by the same developer as
Shapeshifter), open source apps ported to Amiga (eg. a800 [5]) and many others
- including all the popular 16-bit console emulators.

Most of these emulators were written in the 90's, so I wouldn't treat them
just as a curiosity (as freeflight comment suggest) - they were used and
popular amongst Amiga owners, looking for ways to get access to the mainstream
software 20 years ago. Usually they required accelerators, as Amiga 1200 with
its 68020EC (no FPU) and 2MB RAM was too slow (and forget about A500 or A600).

[1] [http://aminet.net/misc/emu](http://aminet.net/misc/emu) [2]
[http://shapeshifter.cebix.net/](http://shapeshifter.cebix.net/) [3]
[http://aminet.net/package/misc/emu/PC-
Task44](http://aminet.net/package/misc/emu/PC-Task44) [4]
[https://frodo.cebix.net/](https://frodo.cebix.net/) [5]
[http://aminet.net/package/misc/emu/A800](http://aminet.net/package/misc/emu/A800)

~~~
ZenoArrow
It's amazing that Aminet still gets new releases every day. It's of course
nowhere near its peak, but the fact that the Amiga refuses to die is still
inspiring:

[http://aminet.net/recent](http://aminet.net/recent)

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Sadly, the other side of the coin is the train wreck of flash-in-the-pan Amiga
"successor" hardware, the Amiga IP situation, and the acrimony around AmigaOS
4.

~~~
ZenoArrow
It's not so bad if you look across all Amiga-related development.

Is the PowerPC hardware for OS4 expensive? The high end devices like the X5000
certainly are, but entry level devices like the A1222 are coming out soon, and
are priced around £500, which seems like a level many hobbyists would feel
comfortable with:

[https://www.generationamiga.com/2017/02/10/preview-
amigaone-...](https://www.generationamiga.com/2017/02/10/preview-
amigaone-a1222/)

It's also possible to run OS4 in WinUAE, so it's possible to try out OS4
before buying new hardware.

For an even cheaper route, the other two next-gen Amiga-related operating
systems, AROS and MorphOS, offer cheaper hardware options than OS4. MorphOS
runs (aside from a few niche devices) on PowerPC Mac hardware:

[http://www.morphos.de/hardware](http://www.morphos.de/hardware)

You can easily get a working PowerPC Mac for less than £100 on eBay.

AROS is even cheaper still, as it's open source and runs on standard x86
hardware. You might spend a bit of money on a supported network/sound/graphics
card if the devices that came with a PC aren't fully supported, but otherwise
it's essentially zero cost to get into.

With regards to the Amiga IP, things are looking up, the rights have mostly
been acquired by Cloanto now, which is one of the few companies actively
supporting the Amiga:

[http://www.amiga-news.de/en/news/AN-2017-04-00033-EN.html](http://www.amiga-
news.de/en/news/AN-2017-04-00033-EN.html)

~~~
jacobush
The cool thing about AROS IMHO, is that it can run on Amiga hardware... that
means you can sell Amiga clones, such as Minimig, with basically Amiga OS out
of the box, open source and all. Before that you had to get ROMs from random
places.

Another Amazing development is the FGPA 68000 compatible CPU board for Amiga
500, 600 and 1200, the "Vampire" board.

It is four times faster than the fastest 68060 accelerator back in the day.

It also adds SD card reader (for storage, instead of hard drive), 128 megs of
RAM. (A tricked out Amiga back in the day had maybe 8 megs. 2 megs was
standard in the A1200 and 1 meg was standard in the A500.)

It also adds a DVI/HDMI connector so you can connect it to modern
monitors/projectors easily.

[http://www.apollo-accelerators.com](http://www.apollo-accelerators.com)

Actually, the Vampire is almost a complete reimplementation of an Amiga. I
expect them to release a complete "PC", so you don't need an old Amiga to plug
the Vampire into.

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I think they've said that the Vampire V4 will run standalone. Presumably the
only non-crappy way to support HDMI was to implement Paula and Denise
equivalents in the FPGA (a similar project exists for NES HDMI output,
basically cloning the entire PPU and just snooping the bus of the original one
for the raw timing and input data).

~~~
jacobush
I can imagine.

I hope they keep going, first give the Amiga chipset clones higher internal
bandwidth (probably already on the table), then add instructions to the copper
or something...

------
freeflight
I heard you like retro video gaming, so I put a retro video game system in
your retro computer system so you can retro game while you retro compute.

Sorry about that, I just couldn't resist ;)

------
ZenoArrow
Is this a new project? I vaguely recall seeing A/NES a while back, but maybe
I'm thinking of a different emulator.

EDIT: Cached version for those that can't open the live link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20161229084552/http://nes.goondo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161229084552/http://nes.goondocks.se/anes.php)

~~~
doener
It's not a new software, but version 1.19.1 is a new release.
[http://nes.goondocks.se/anesfiles/anespro_v1.19.lha](http://nes.goondocks.se/anesfiles/anespro_v1.19.lha)

------
dis-sys
is there any NES port of DOOM that I can try on this emulator?

